# Davis VP2 e Cumulus



## XtraNO (23 Jan 2019 às 20:35)

Boa noite,
Tenho a minha VP2 a reportar no Wundergournd através do Cumulus mas acontece que apresenta erros de comunicação com a consola (data seems to have stopped) frequentemente e com um padrão que não consigo identificar mas acabando quase sempre por recuperar o fluxo de dados sem que seja necessário reiniciar o Cumulus. Inicialmente pensei que fosse algo nas configurações do software ou do Data Logger, incluindo do próprio cabo mas não! Já vi e revi todas as configurações, desactivei a poupança de energia das portas usb e nada resolve. O mais estranho é que chega a ficar dias inteiros sem apresentar erros mas também há dias como o da imagem em anexo. Por favor vejam o error log que envio junto caso já tenham tido este problema.
Além do Cumulus há mais algum software freeware alternativo a considerar?
Cumprimentos


----------

